# iMac users



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

If there are any out there... I've been offered a 2013 iMac with the following spec:
2.7 i5 processor
8gb 1600 ddr 3
iris pro 1536mb graphics

Would you say this is ok for using Photoshop and Lightroom for editing?

It's been years since I last had a mac and the new specs confuse me somewhat!

Can it be upgraded if needed?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Afraid not...

Iris pro graphics is an integrated graphics processor in the CPU. It's alright for general use, but anything like editing or gaming it's very under powered. 

If you are wanting to go Apple then you need to look for the higher spec machines with discrete graphics cards. The new ones use AMD, but I think the older models were Nvidia. 

Having said that, they still aren't particularly good GPUs....some software is very optimised to run on OSX, such as Final cut (I think Final cut..might be another one!), but you might be better off building your own PC if you don't mind Windows. 

....or building a Hackintosh like I did


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad I asked in here now! What's a Hackintosh? I'm kinda guessing but would like more info


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

That will be fine, I run the full Adobe CC suit on a 2009 Macbookpro with half that spec.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

In a state said:


> That will be fine, I run the full Adobe CC suit on a 2009 Macbookpro with half that spec.


Ok, confused now!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha...guess it comes down to your usage and how you define "OK"....!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If it's not too rude...how much are the selling it for...?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> If it's not too rude...how much are the selling it for...?


They have it up for £550


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Meh....seems quite expensive to me for what you're getting, but then you do get screen, mouse and keyboard and all in a very nice looking package....

Depends how important performance is to you really mate. It's not exactly a groundbreaking machine spec wise. Most laptops have that...

In fact do you know what type and capacity hard drive it has?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I need speed!
I love macs and how they perform (In fact the laptop I'm typing on is a mac lookalike..)

But ultimately I need the thing to be able to handle anything I can throw at it processing wise.

The one I'm tempted by has a 1tb hard drive, not sure on what kind.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

In which case, I would hold out for a better spec iMac if you want to use OSX. An i7 will help with processing, a discrete graphics card will help with rendering effects and that, and a solid state harddrive (SSD) will massively help with general speed of booting, loading applications and reading/writing files. SSD is THE spec I care most about.

A hackintosh is just a custom built PC, but has a hard drive that I hacked to run OSX. It's not too difficult but it is cumbersome and difficult to troubleshoot and update. I did it more as a hobby and it worked well, but not too fussed to just use Windows and stick to my MacBook Pro for Apple goodness.

Alternative just build a custom PC with far better specs for much cheaper and tailor it how you need. That's if you are happy with Windows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

NickTB said:


> If there are any out there... I've been offered a 2013 iMac with the following spec:
> 2.7 i5 processor
> 8gb 1600 ddr 3
> iris pro 1536mb graphics
> ...


I may have the same iMac Pro as this Nick, same spec and 256GB SSD hard drive same year the lot, i run Lightroom & CS6 on it without any problems, don't get me wrong i don't do anything professional with the editing software but I've never experienced anything slowing down when using it, what i like about it is i can fill the hard drive up until theres only 30GB of storage left and it still boots up just like normal, way faster than any windows pc/laptop that I've had in previous years that would literally crawl to life when you switch on, i use 1TB external hard drives for storage of movies and software downloads, the WD Elements ones outa pc world, they have quick write speeds, i've had mine since December 2013 and its NEVER suffered from any problems or niggles at all, that you do get with windows stuff, considering they still sell for roughly the same price i paid £1400, i think £500 is a fair price, to get the same iMac laptop with a Radeon AMD graphics card your looking at £2200, suppose it depends if you want reliability or years of torment from windows


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

combat wombat said:


> I may have the same iMac Pro as this Nick, same spec and 256GB SSD hard drive same year the lot, i run Lightroom & CS6 on it without any problems, don't get me wrong i don't do anything professional with the editing software but I've never experienced anything slowing down when using it, what i like about it is i can fill the hard drive up until theres only 30GB of storage left and it still boots up just like normal, way faster than any windows pc/laptop that I've had in previous years that would literally crawl to life when you switch on, i use 1TB external hard drives for storage of movies and software downloads, the WD Elements ones outa pc world, they have quick write speeds, i've had mine since December 2013 and its NEVER suffered from any problems or niggles at all, that you do get with windows stuff, considering they still sell for roughly the same price i paid £1400, i think £500 is a fair price, to get the same iMac laptop with a Radeon AMD graphics card your looking at £2200, suppose it depends if you want reliability or years of torment from windows


Bit unfair to compare a £1400 Mac to a cheap PC....! The components aren't unique to Apple...CPUs are Intel, SSD are Samsung I think..GPUs are AMD...they are the same things you can get in a PC, just in a different shell.

The Windows machine was slow because it had a mechanical hard-drive, not because it was Windows.

I like Apple, but I've built my own PC and there are so many advantages if you build a proper system. Upgradability being the most prominent. It completely blows the stuffing out of any iMac and cost me less than £900...and in a few years time, I can upgrade parts and make it state of the art again without having to buy an entirely new computer.

Certainly pros and cons to both, but you need to compare Apples to Apples (pardon the pun..!).


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> Bit unfair to compare a £1400 Mac to a cheap PC....! The components aren't unique to Apple...CPUs are Intel, SSD are Samsung I think..GPUs are AMD...they are the same things you can get in a PC, just in a different shell.
> 
> The Windows machine was slow because it had a mechanical hard-drive, not because it was Windows.
> 
> ...


Yeah fair point i suppose, i was comparing his £500 iMac to equivalent value pc outa pc world, even at 3 years old i know which i'd buy, but £500 is an odd number to settle with in your head when paying for something used, can definitely see the advantages of building pc like you have done to get the ultimate in performance, do you have the a 3 monitor setup also, seen it before and it looks mint


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

combat wombat said:


> Yeah fair point i suppose, i was comparing his £500 iMac to equivalent value pc outa pc world, even at 3 years old i know which i'd buy, but £500 is an odd number to settle with in your head when paying for something used, can definitely see the advantages of building pc like you have done to get the ultimate in performance, do you have the a 3 monitor setup also, seen it before and it looks mint


Yea it's decent for the price that's true. Especially when you factor in monitor and peripherals...

Interesting that you say it runs that editing software fine, as I would of thought it would of required more graphic horsepower? Perhaps I'm thinking more of video editing rather than photo?

Ha nah I have a 28" 1440p monitor. Perfect for work as the higher solution gives you so much desktop space 

Triple monitor would be epic..especially for driving games!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Due to an unexpected windfall I now have around £1,500 to spend on a machine. I've been pointed in the direction of this http://www.dell.com/uk/p/xps-8910-desktop/pd?ref=121_title&oc=cdx89108&model_id=xps-8910-desktop

Can anyone qualify the spec for me? Includes a decent monitor too


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey Nick,
Hope all is well & twins too.

For me I cannot comment on the above just because I'm not a windows fan. Prefer the start up time and user ability of my Mac.
I have got a Mac book pro 13" I brought Brand new in June 2015. I have also had the iMac in 2004 when they was first released. 
For Safety / Virus and user ability speed I would always pick a Mac. I have played MMOs as well as Photoshop etc and it never misses a beat. 
My cousin who is a professional Graphic designer and his colleagues always use Macs.
Have you considered a Brand New 21.5" iMac direct from apple. I know with my twins I like my mac book so I could use it while round the house.
You are best to go in a apple shop and ask one of the Experts to find out if it is going to suit your needs.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Hey Nick,
> Hope all is well & twins too.
> 
> For me I cannot comment on the above just because I'm not a windows fan. Prefer the start up time and user ability of my Mac.
> ...


Hi mate,
All good thanks. Boys turned three on Wednesday. Don't know where the time has gone! I did look at the 21 and 27 inch iMac but he spec you get on a mac vs the spec on a pc vs cost is crazy. The one I linked to is roughly a grand less than a mac! And the spec is better.
Hope all is well at your end?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

NickTB said:


> Hi mate,
> All good thanks. Boys turned three on Wednesday. Don't know where the time has gone! I did look at the 21 and 27 inch iMac but he spec you get on a mac vs the spec on a pc vs cost is crazy. The one I linked to is roughly a grand less than a mac! And the spec is better.
> Hope all is well at your end?


Haha I know it Flys!.. Mine are 5 this year September.

Yeah Mac are expensive mate. Bang for Buck No mac user can argue you will get more spec with a PC. I just prefer the start up and off you go with the Mac. If you don't keep on top of a windows I find they soon start slowing up and virus's get ontop of it.
Looking at the dell it does include McAfee® Live Safe XPS 12 Month Subscription so at least that will keep you covered mate.

Its like now I love my Mac Pro. Boys are watching Fox & the Hound downstairs as one has not long come out of hospital with a severe chest infection(Problem with them being premature). So instead of watching the film I can still sit next to them but Trawl DW and do my work bits and bobs. With a Desktop you cannot really move it around lol unless you want a desk with wheels.
At work I also take my Mac with me so when I have free time I go on it and do my spreadsheets and play around but thats what suits me and my lifestyle which Im sure is different to yourself 

Moral - Look at the situation and what will also be suitable for your lifestyle - (Working away, Holidays?) would a laptop or Desktop be better.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I definitely don't need a laptop. I have two windows laptops and two ipads, so I'm covered there!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Bought an iMac &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56834;

Has anyone used one of these?
https://www.wdc.com/en-gb/products/...My2hN6RjdICFW0A0woda1sAXA#RWDBFJK0040HBK-EESN


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Not got one Nick but seems you need the Mac one mate -

https://www.wdc.com/en-gb/products/external-storage/my-book-for-mac.html


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Not got one Nick but seems you need the Mac one mate -
> 
> https://www.wdc.com/en-gb/products/external-storage/my-book-for-mac.html


Thanks mate, seems reasonable for 4 TB


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

A Mac bought on Education discount with 3 year warranty is a win-win for me!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> A Mac bought on Education discount with 3 year warranty is a win-win for me!


Unfortunately I don't qualify for the education discount!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have an 'Apple' friend (you know, the sort of gimp who hasn't got just a phone, it's always iPhone).
If I want to annoy him I ask him how his expensive PC is.
My "Mac isn't a PC!"
PC means 'personal computer'.
His Apple PC is the same as my Windows PC, just less well specced and three times the price.
Then again, some people like flash over substance. Oh and you can bet your life they'll argue the toss why they're better than anything else. Or just say you're jealous, or can't afford one 
So says the man with a car on finance :lol:


----------

